# Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht Verstärkung für seine Webseite



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht Verstärkung für seine Webseite*

						Nutzen Sie diese Chance: PCGH sucht ab sofort eine(n) Volontär/in für Online als Vollzeitstelle. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei PCGH und vielleicht können Sie schon bald Ihr Hobby zum Beruf machen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt bewerben: PCGH sucht Verstärkung für seine Webseite*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. November 2020)

Wenn ich nicht schon hier wäre (und vermutlich doch etwas zu angegraut), ich würde mich glatt bewerben.


----------



## TheFanaticTesters (13. November 2020)

Sowas wäre ein kleiner Traum aber quasi unmöglich für mich kaum Englisch dazu noch de Legasthenie ...aber schön wie ihr die comunity mit einbezieht viel  Glück den bewerben finde ich klasse!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. November 2020)

Und was ist mit der Bezahlung? Ist die auch gut?


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. November 2020)

Wer, wenn nicht ich?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. November 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Bezahlung? Ist die auch gut?



Die ist 





> angemessen


----------



## Ishe (13. November 2020)

So interessehalber, seid Ihr alles gebürtige Fürther, oder seid Ihr allen ernstes freiwillig nach Fürth zum arbeiten? 

Grüße aus nemberch


----------



## drebbin (13. November 2020)

Irgendwann... Wenn meine beide Töchter raus sind... Bewerbe ich mich und übernehme den Bumms 🤣


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2020)

Ishe schrieb:


> So interessehalber, seid Ihr alles gebürtige Fürther, oder seid Ihr allen ernstes freiwillig nach Fürth zum arbeiten?
> 
> Grüße aus nemberch


Gebürtiger Fürther... höhöh.. Bin der einzige Franke hier!


----------



## Ishe (13. November 2020)

@PCGH_Manu 

Allmächd des a nu!


----------



## Isrian (13. November 2020)

Wo sind die ganzen Helden, die sich andauernd über die Qualität der Artikel beschweren? Hier ist eure Chance. Bewerbt euch und macht es besser.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2020)

Ich will nicht 20 Milliarden Kilometer weit nach Fürth umziehen, ansonsten würde ich wohl tatsächlich was abschicken


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. November 2020)

Isrian schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen Helden, die sich andauernd über die Qualität der Artikel beschweren? Hier ist eure Chance. Bewerbt euch und macht es besser.



Es meckert sich aus Köln so gut  Und die Anforderungen sind definitiv nichts für mich. Als ob ich Ahnung von Office habe....dafür hab ich meine Freundin ^^ 

Außerdem habe ich die Hoffnung, dass mein Job immerhin besser bezahlt ist als ein Volontär (bei PCGH)


----------



## Mystforce1978 (13. November 2020)

Fürth führte mich von zuhause fort.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich will nicht 20 Milliarden Kilometer weit nach Fürth umziehen, ansonsten würde ich wohl tatsächlich was abschicken


Ich habe den Sprung gewagt.   
Und du glaubst nicht, was für ein Akt das war. Aber siehste: Heute serviere ich euch den CPU-Kram.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2020)

"In einem angenehmen Arbeitsumfeld"
Da bin ich auf Details hinter der Floskel gespannt. 

Wobei alleine der Stullenautomat im Flur schon echt Bombe ist... zieht der eigentlich mit um ins andere Stockwerk? Das wäre ein herber Verlust wenn nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (13. November 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe den Sprung gewagt.
> Und du glaubst nicht, was für ein Akt das war. Aber siehste: Heute serviere ich euch den CPU-Kram.


Ja... Ne!  
Da habe ich Erstens: Bestimmt nicht genug Expertise für und
Zweitens: Frag mal meine Frau und Kind(er[bald 2 davon])


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "In einem angenehmen Arbeitsumfeld"
> Da bin ich auf Details hinter der Floskel gespannt.



Im Großraumbüro steht ne lebensgroße Vault-Boy-Statue. Muss ich mehr sagen?!?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2020)

Habt ihr Sam Fisher endlich abgelöst?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (13. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "In einem angenehmen Arbeitsumfeld"
> Da bin ich auf Details hinter der Floskel gespannt.


Ich hab' wieder was im Kopf was nächstes Jahr den Weg in die Redaktion findet 
aber psst - nicht verraten 

Edit:
Irgendwie reizt es mich schon, mich zu bewerben, aber dann wäre ich zu weit von meinen Hunden entfernt..
..also nicht
Besondere Fähigkeiten: Diätambizionen oder gute Vorsätze zu unterbinden


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2020)

Ich wohne zu weit weg auch wenn es mich sicher mal interessieren würde was die Redakteure den ganzen Tag so machen. 
Den Job würde ich auch dann nicht wollen, ist nicht ganz mein Interessengebiet von der Arbeit her. Den ganzen Tag nur schreiben, ok fast  das wäre mir dann trotzdem zu viel. 

@PCGH_Raff Jetzt versteck dich doch nicht hinter den Bildschirmen, immerhin trinks du Kaffee aus einer 3dx Tasse. Eine sehr schöne Tasse wie ich finde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2020)

Ich muss mich da verstecken, sonst kann ich nicht in Ruhe testen. 

MfG
Raff

P.S: Exil-Hesse, Luftlinie ~200 km für diesen Job.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> auch wenn es mich sicher mal interessieren würde was die Redakteure den ganzen Tag so machen.


Die warten darauf, dass die Kaffeemaschine fertig wird.


----------



## DAU_0815 (14. November 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon hier wäre (und vermutlich doch etwas zu angegraut), ich würde mich glatt bewerben.


Der Trend geht zur Zweitstelle. Komm Thilo,  so schlimm ist eine 16h Schicht auch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2020)

Ishe schrieb:


> So interessehalber, seid Ihr alles gebürtige Fürther, oder seid Ihr allen ernstes freiwillig nach Fürth zum arbeiten?
> 
> Grüße aus nemberch


Ich bin aus einigen 100 km Entfernung angereist und hatte das Auto keine zwei Wochen umgemeldet, als ich von ein Nürnberg (Typ "wenn ich 5 cm über der Linie parke, erwarte ich dass der Nachbar mindestens weitere 100 cm Abstand hält!!!) mir gegenüber eine Schimpftriade über "immer diese &%$=(§W$(T&%=?"/&§?)"(§%&%===?```Fürther" abgelassen hat. 




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich wohne zu weit weg auch wenn es mich sicher mal interessieren würde was die Redakteure den ganzen Tag so machen.



Ich nenn' das "Arbeiten".


----------



## Gamer090 (15. November 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da verstecken, sonst kann ich nicht in Ruhe testen.
> 
> MfG
> Raff
> ...


200km nur? Also bei mir darfst noch eine 0 dran hängen, wohne in Portugal


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (15. November 2020)

Hmm. Wohne grade mal 25km südlich von Flensburg/Dänemark. Fällt wohl aus. Ausser das Gehalt beträgt das 2,5-fache vom Bodenlegertarif - dann kann ich vielleicht meine Holde zum umziehen bewegen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. November 2020)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hmm. Wohne grade mal 25km südlich von Flensburg/Dänemark. Fällt wohl aus. Ausser das Gehalt beträgt das 2,5-fache vom Bodenlegertarif - dann kann ich vielleicht meine Holde zum umziehen bewegen.


Man sollte realistisch bleiben.  

MfG
Raff


----------



## adrianbauer (15. November 2020)

also 2000 Netto werden nicht bei rausspringen 
daher uninteressant


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (15. November 2020)

adrianbauer schrieb:


> also 2000 Netto werden nicht bei rausspringen
> daher uninteressant


Ich bin Bauingenieur (zur Zeit noch B.Eng. , der Master ist jetzt bald durch und bereits mit Berufserfahrung als u.A. Werkstudent), dennoch reizt mich wie oben erwähnt  eine Bewerbung..
Bei manchen Sachen spielt mMn. Leidenschaft eine erhebliche Rolle


----------



## Basileukum (15. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "In einem angenehmen Arbeitsumfeld"
> Da bin ich auf Details hinter der Floskel gespannt.
> 
> Wobei alleine der Stullenautomat im Flur schon echt Bombe ist... zieht der eigentlich mit um ins andere Stockwerk? Das wäre ein herber Verlust wenn nicht.



Wahrscheinlich die Folterwerkzeuge sauber machen, mit denen die armen Hardwareteile regelmäßig der hochnotpeinlichen Befragung von Seiten der wilden Hardwaregesellen hier unterzogen werden.  Aber was tut man nicht alles für Ergebnisse, ich befürworte dies ja.


----------



## Skuklick (16. November 2020)

Verstärkung für seine Webseite klang für mich eher nach Softwareentwickler.
Und ich dachte ich kann mich bewerben


----------



## Ganjafield (16. November 2020)

Kommen wir zu den Anforderungen für diese Stelle. 
Hm sieht alles schlecht aus.
Also ich bin über 18. Immerhin eine Sache konnte ich erfüllen.  Hab ich den Job?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. November 2020)

Skuklick schrieb:


> Verstärkung für seine Webseite klang für mich eher nach Softwareentwickler.
> Und ich dachte ich kann mich bewerben


Software-Entwickler  suchen wir auch sporadisch - allerdings nicht über PCGH. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> 200km nur? Also bei mir darfst noch eine 0 dran hängen, wohne in Portugal



Da gibt es jetzt drei Möglichkeiten
1. Du wirst zum Musterbeispiel dafür, dass die Pendlerpauschale klimaschädliches Verhalten fördert
2. Du ziehst um
3. Du organisiert Arbeitsraum und Unterkünfte für rund ein Dutzend Redaktionsmitglieder nebst angehörigen 




H3rr7w3rg schrieb:


> Ich bin Bauingenieur (zur Zeit noch B.Eng. , der Master ist jetzt bald durch und bereits mit Berufserfahrung als u.A. Werkstudent), dennoch reizt mich wie oben erwähnt  eine Bewerbung..
> Bei manchen Sachen spielt mMn. Leidenschaft eine erhebliche Rolle



Also ich denke, eins kann zum gehaltsniveau ich öffentlich sagen, ohne Haue vom Meister zu bekommen: Es ist eine Tätigkeit, die von deutlich mehr Leuten als "Traumjob" bezeichnet wird als es entsprechende Stellen in Deutschland gibt. So etwas fällt in keiner Branche unter "wir locken Arbeitsnehmer mit extra hohen Prämien" an und es gibt sicherlich Stellen, in denen man für die gleiche Menge Grips besser entlohnt wird. Aber die meisten davon werden weniger interessant sein und weitaus höhere Eingangshürden mitbringen. Von einem PCGH-Redakteur wird zwar letztlich viel verlangt, aber fast alles davon fällt unter "Hobby zum Beruf machen". Mit Prüfung nachweisen muss man eigentlich nur einen Schulabschluss. Vergleicht man es nicht mit Berufen für Akademiker, sondern mit Lehrstellen in anderen Branchen, ist so ein Volontariat sogar sehr gut entlohnt. 




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Software-Entwickler  suchen wir auch sporadisch - allerdings nicht über PCGH.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Was übrigens nicht heißt, dass sich Software-Entwickler nicht auch als Redakteur versuchen dürfen. Zusätzliche Fachkenntnisse sind immer willkommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da gibt es jetzt drei Möglichkeiten
> 1. Du wirst zum Musterbeispiel dafür, dass die Pendlerpauschale klimaschädliches Verhalten fördert
> 2. Du ziehst um
> 3. Du organisiert Arbeitsraum und Unterkünfte für rund ein Dutzend Redaktionsmitglieder nebst angehörigen


Alles keine schlechte Ideen, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber Option 3 wäre mir dann trotzdem zu kompliziert, wie ich das anstellen sollen weiss ich noch nicht 
Im Home Office arbeiten für ein paar Monate ist keine Option?


----------



## SimonG (16. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Im Home Office arbeiten für ein paar Monate ist keine Option?


Als freier Mitarbeiter/Autor vielleicht? Für gute Artikel sollte doch immer Luft sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2020)

Unsere freien Autoren arbeiten praktisch ausschließlich von zu Hause aus, ja. In Portugal würde sich das dann vermutlich auf Artikel ohne direkten Hardware-Zugriff beschränken, um Versandprobleme zu vermeiden, aber gerade online ist das sowieso das einzige Thema. Von daher: Bewerbungen schaden nicht.  Für feste Mitarbeiter ist Home-Office-only aber meinem Wissen nach keine direkte Option. Klar kann man vieles von zu Hause machen (gerade dieses Jahr), als Onliner praktisch alles, aber nur wenn man es auch (schon) kann. Eine Remote-Ausbildung im Rahmen des Volontariats, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.
Da muss der Proband wohl oder übel länger Zeit in Fürth [blickt auf das Fürther Wetter] müssen die Redakteure wohl oder übel für längere Zeit nach Portugal.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Unsere freien Autoren arbeiten praktisch ausschließlich von zu Hause aus, ja. In Portugal würde sich das dann vermutlich auf Artikel ohne direkten Hardware-Zugriff beschränken, um Versandprobleme zu vermeiden, aber gerade online ist das sowieso das einzige Thema. Von daher: Bewerbungen schaden nicht.  Für feste Mitarbeiter ist Home-Office-only aber meinem Wissen nach keine direkte Option. Klar kann man vieles von zu Hause machen (gerade dieses Jahr), als Onliner praktisch alles, aber nur wenn man es auch (schon) kann. Eine Remote-Ausbildung im Rahmen des Volontariats, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.
> Da muss der Proband wohl oder übel länger Zeit in Fürth [blickt auf das Fürther Wetter] müssen die Redakteure wohl oder übel für längere Zeit nach Portugal.


Unser Wetter hier ist auch nicht besser, WInter =  Viel Viel Regen  Dafür regnet es im Sommer 3-4 Monate lang nicht  

Ich überlege mir ob ich mich bewerben werde, als freier Autor dann.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> [blickt auf das Fürther Wetter]


Dann verbring mal ein Jahr in Hamburg, dann weißt du was Wetter ist  

Sucht ihr noch festangestellte Vollzeit-Mods? Hab grad leider auch viel mehr Zeit als mir lieb ist


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da gibt es jetzt drei Möglichkeiten
> 1. Du wirst zum Musterbeispiel dafür, dass die Pendlerpauschale klimaschädliches Verhalten fördert
> 2. Du ziehst um
> 3. Du organisiert Arbeitsraum und Unterkünfte für rund ein Dutzend Redaktionsmitglieder nebst angehörigen


Du hast 4 vergessen:
Er macht sein Leben lang  nur Home Office. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann verbring mal ein Jahr in Hamburg, dann weißt du was Wetter ist


Ich arbeite in Hamburg und wohne aufm Acker nördlich von Hamburg. Erzähl mir nichts vom Wetter.


----------



## chill_eule (16. November 2020)

Als Fischkopp bist du mir natürlich dann gleich nochmal doppelt so symphatisch


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 4 vergessen:
> Er macht sein Leben lang  nur Home Office.


Bitte nicht, das halte ich nicht aus  Wenn schon, Out of Home Office, also, einfach irgendwo hingehen z.B. in ein Cafe und von dort aus arbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Unser Wetter hier ist auch nicht besser, WInter =  Viel Viel Regen  Dafür regnet es im Sommer 3-4 Monate lang nicht
> 
> Ich überlege mir ob ich mich bewerben werde, als freier Autor dann.



Regen bei 15-20 °C versus Regen bei 0-5 °C. 
Selbst Sturm kann man prima aufwerten, in dem man etwas hübscheres als Franken unten drunter packt. (So, jetzt MUSS ich morgen Home Office machen, um dem Lynch-Mob zu entgehen.)




chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann verbring mal ein Jahr in Hamburg, dann weißt du was Wetter ist
> 
> Sucht ihr noch festangestellte Vollzeit-Mods? Hab grad leider auch viel mehr Zeit als mir lieb ist



Unsere Moderation ist rein ehrenamtlich unterwegs und stellt etwas anders geartete Anforderungen an Bewerber. ("Ich habe jede Grenze der Forenregeln im Detail ausgelotet" ist keine Qualifikation.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 4 vergessen:
> Er macht sein Leben lang  nur Home Office.



Mein Plan war eigentlich, dass Option 3 attraktiver als alle anderen wirkt...




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht, das halte ich nicht aus  Wenn schon, Out of Home Office, also, einfach irgendwo hingehen z.B. in ein Cafe und von dort aus arbeiten.



Der neue Ausdruck ist deutschlandweit sowie "mobile Office". "Home Office" würde nämlich einen festen heimischen Arbeitsplatz bedeuten, den der Arbeitgeber gegebenenfalls ergonomisch ausstatten müssten.


----------



## dampflokfreund (16. November 2020)

Wenn ich bei PCGH arbeiten würde, würde ich eine Laptop Aufteilung aufmachen, die den ganzen Tag verschiedene Laptops benchmarked von low zu mid und High End, empfohlene Settings mit dem besten Mix aus Performane und Qualität raushaut und so eine neue Zielgruppe erschließen. 

Aber Fürth ist zu weit weg


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Home Office" würde nämlich einen festen heimischen Arbeitsplatz bedeuten, den der Arbeitgeber gegebenenfalls ergonomisch ausstatten müssten.


Wenn das so gut klappt wie die ergonomische Ausstattung meines Büros in der Firma wo er das eigentlich müsste dann gute Nacht. 

Das ist wohl ein Vorteil der Lebensqualität bei PCGH: Die ganzen bequemen Gamingstühle die der Spieleonkel übrig hat müssen ja irgendwie genutzt werden... Moment... hat eigentlich jemand den Couchmaster als Arbeitsplatz? DAS wärn Bombenanblick.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. November 2020)

Nein, der Couchmaster steht gerade verpackt in der Landschaft herum. Aber auch nur der, die Couch dazu musst du mitbringen und einen Fernseher haben wir auch nicht im Angebot. 

Die ergonomischeren Vertreter der Gaming-Fraktion finden aber immer gierige Abnehmer. Leider testet Stö erstaunlich viel, worauf niemand den ganzen Tag sitzen möchte.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (16. November 2020)

Frischfleisch für die Community


----------



## Gamer090 (16. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn das so gut klappt wie die ergonomische Ausstattung meines Büros in der Firma wo er das eigentlich müsste dann gute Nacht.
> 
> Das ist wohl ein Vorteil der Lebensqualität bei PCGH: Die ganzen bequemen Gamingstühle die der Spieleonkel übrig hat müssen ja irgendwie genutzt werden... Moment... hat eigentlich jemand den Couchmaster als Arbeitsplatz? DAS wärn Bombenanblick.


Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Omen Citadel gegönnt, der Testsieger bei den Stühlen bis 400€ bei PCGH und der gefällt mir echt gut. Also was das angeht, diese Punkt kann ich bereits abhaken.  
Wäre nur nett einen Tisch zu haben bei dem ich die Höhe verstellen kann, habe das Gefühl meiner ist zu tief und ich bin gerade mal 170cm Gross


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. November 2020)

Sollte BMW irgendwann mal pleite gehen und ich stünde da dann mit fast 60 (glaube vorher passiert das eh nicht) ohne Job da werde ich mich bewerben. 

Kann zwar fast kein Englisch, auch deutsch ist ausbaufähig, aber ich habe ein Faible für Hardware, das sollte reichen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Omen Citadel gegönnt, der Testsieger bei den Stühlen bis 400€ bei PCGH und der gefällt mir echt gut. Also was das angeht, diese Punkt kann ich bereits abhaken.
> Wäre nur nett einen Tisch zu haben bei dem ich die Höhe verstellen kann, habe das Gefühl meiner ist zu tief und ich bin gerade mal 170cm Gross



Verstellbare Schreibtische sind rar, ich habe aber gerade erfolgreich meinen 80-cm-Sonderstatus verteidigt. Für 1,70-m-Leute sollten die Standard-Computec-Tische eigentlich ganz gut passen.




Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Sollte BMW irgendwann mal pleite gehen und ich stünde da dann mit fast 60 (glaube vorher passiert das eh nicht) ohne Job da werde ich mich bewerben.



Monsternieren, Touchbedienung, Frontantrieb, Zylindermangel, übergewichtige Batterietransporter – gib es zu, du arbeitest aktiv daran, den Wechsel zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Monsternieren, Touchbedienung, Frontantrieb, Zylindermangel, übergewichtige Batterietransporter – gib es zu, du arbeitest aktiv daran, den Wechsel zu beschleunigen.


Hör mir mit den riesen Nieren auf, die gefallen mir auch nicht. Aber leider wird der kleine Montagearbeiter/Logistiker halt nicht gefragt wie er die Autos bauen würde. 
Touchbedienung haben die anderen ja auch, kein Vor und kein Nachteil. Aber auch das finde ich in Autos einfach nicht gut. Ich muß ein Auto auch wärend der Fahrt bedienen können, das geht aber schlecht wenn ich wegen jeden Mist das Touchdisplay nutzen muß. 
Frontantrieb, für den otto normal Fahrer kein Nachteil, ich denke 99% der Leute merken nicht mal den Unterschied. Aber ja, auch das ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. BMW stand immer für Heckantrieb.
Das gleiche mit 3 Zylindermotoren, so was kann man zum starten nutzen, aber doch nicht zum fahren in einem BMW 
e Autos, achja. Ich lebe eindeutig in der falschen Zeit. 

Das meiste wird sich leider nicht stoppen lassen. Immer heftigere Umweltauflagen die man einhalten muß das geht anscheinend leider nur mit kleineren Motoren und e Autos. 
Aber ich habe das schon zu meinen Kollegen gesagt, so lange BMW keine schönen Autos mehr baut (aktuell Fahre ich einen M4) werde ich definitiv keinen BMW mehr kaufen. 
Und ich hoffe auch, auch wenn man so was eigentlich nicht sagen darf, das jedes Auto mit riesen Niere ein Mega Flop wird und die die so einen Mist zugelassen haben wieder umdenken müssen. 
Dafür darf gerne der Gewinn einbrechen und meine Gewinnbeteiligung ausfallen. Egal. 

Aber leider glaube ich, die Autos werden ein Erfolg. Man sah das damals ja schön am Fiat Multipla oder auch am I3, egal wie hässlich die Kiste ist. Gekauft wird sie doch. 

Glaube nicht das ich in nächster Zeit nach Fürth umziehen muß.


----------



## Regenerator (21. November 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> [...] Kann zwar fast kein Englisch, auch deutsch ist ausbaufähig, aber ich habe ein Faible für Hardware, das sollte reichen...


Hat ja bei einigen Redakteuren auch gereicht, wenn man so ihre Meisterwerke hier durchliest.


----------



## DAU_0815 (21. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Verstellbare Schreibtische sind rar...


Nee Du, die werden industriell hergestellt. Man muss sie nur kaufen. Arbeitgeber, die diese minimale Ausgabe sparen, planen in der Regel damit, Mitarbeiter ab 40 rauszuekeln, wenn üblicherwiese die Rückenleiden beginnen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. November 2020)

Regenerator schrieb:


> Hat ja bei einigen Redakteuren auch gereicht, wenn man so ihre Meisterwerke hier durchliest.


Da sind wir bei einer der Stellenanforderungen: Was bleibt von den Fähigkeiten übrig, wenn man konstant gegen einen übermächtigen Feind - die Zeit - arbeitet?

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gamer090 (22. November 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da sind wir bei einer der Stellenanforderungen: Was bleibt von den Fähigkeiten übrig, wenn man konstant gegen einen übermächtigen Feind - die Zeit - arbeitet?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Mal eine Frage dazu, wie lange dürft ihr denn an einem Artikel arbeiten? Als ich mal ein paar User-Artikel geschrieben hatte, waren das schon mehrere Stunden. Einfach weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt und ich vieles anpassen wollte, Thilo hat da immer ausgeholfen und die Artikel etwas angepasst, der kann das besser als ich 

Was wäre denn die Anforderung um einen Artikel fertig zustellen, einfach mal so im Durchschnitt?


----------



## Malker (22. November 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da sind wir bei einer der Stellenanforderungen: Was bleibt von den Fähigkeiten übrig, wenn man konstant gegen einen übermächtigen Feind - die Zeit - arbeitet?
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Die Redakteure der Zeit sollten doch gern als Vorbild genommen werden, auch wenn sie so übermächtig erscheinen.


----------



## Regenerator (22. November 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Da sind wir bei einer der Stellenanforderungen: Was bleibt von den Fähigkeiten übrig, wenn man konstant gegen einen übermächtigen Feind - die Zeit - arbeitet?


Das Lektorat.


----------



## PCGH_Claus (23. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage dazu, wie lange dürft ihr denn an einem Artikel arbeiten? Als ich mal ein paar User-Artikel geschrieben hatte, waren das schon mehrere Stunden. Einfach weil mir die Erfahrung fehlt und ich vieles anpassen wollte, Thilo hat da immer ausgeholfen und die Artikel etwas angepasst, der kann das besser als ich
> 
> Was wäre denn die Anforderung um einen Artikel fertig zustellen, einfach mal so im Durchschnitt?


Um die 2 Stunden kann man an einem Artikel schon werkeln, mehr aber auch nicht unbedingt. Je schneller man arbeitet, desto besser, weil man dann seine Zielvorgabe der Artikel pro Tag natürlich schneller erreicht 😉


----------



## Edelhamster (24. November 2020)

Interessante Gedanken und Einblicke die Ihr hier teilt und gewährt.
Ihr seit schon ein cooler Haufen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. November 2020)

PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Um die 2 Stunden kann man an einem Artikel schon werkeln, mehr aber auch nicht unbedingt. Je schneller man arbeitet, desto besser, weil man dann seine Zielvorgabe der Artikel pro Tag natürlich schneller erreicht 😉



Wobei man hier unterscheiden muss sich zwischen News, Artikel und Special. Letztere werden typischerweise von den Print-Redakteuren geschrieben und sind mit rund einem Tag eingeplant – für Tests natürlich praktisch unmöglich zu schaffen, wenn man nicht die eigentlichen Messungen ohnehin schon für das Heft durchgeführt hat.  Kurze News dagegen braucht die Seite ihre 20-30 Stück am Tag und der reine Online-Redakteur stemmt (nachdem er eingearbeitet ist) traditionell denn größten Teil. Der Arbeitsaufwand pro Stück schwankt aber, je nachdem ob man eine "ist erschienen" Pressemitteilung zu einem ersehnten Produkt runtertippt, die nur einen kurzen Text und 1-2 Links zu bestehender Berichterstattung braucht, oder ob ein obskures Gerücht verifiziert und eingeordnet werden muss. Ich glaube Mark kam seinerzeit auf einen Schnitt von 30 Minuten.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2020)

Müssen die beiden Probeartikel auch (selbstgemachte) Fotos beinhalten?


----------



## I3uschi (26. November 2020)

Hey das passt ja. Ich denke, dass ich die Anforderungen sogar erfülle, außer "journalistische Erfahrungen".

Das wäre ein Fest für die Steuererklärung, 456 km Arbeitsweg.
10 Stunden fahren, 8 Stunden arbeiten und 6 Stunden schlafen.
Morgens und Abends 1x volltanken, 253 Tage im Jahr.

Das wäre es wert, wenigstens 1x im Leben eine 3080 "live" zu sehen...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. November 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Müssen die beiden Probeartikel auch (selbstgemachte) Fotos beinhalten?



Nein. (Glaube ich als nicht zuständiger. Aber Onliner machen auch im Redaktionsalltag nur extrem selten Fotos.)




I3uschi schrieb:


> Hey das passt ja. Ich denke, dass ich die Anforderungen sogar erfülle, außer "journalistische Erfahrungen".
> 
> Das wäre ein Fest für die Steuererklärung, 456 km Arbeitsweg.
> 10 Stunden fahren, 8 Stunden arbeiten und 6 Stunden schlafen.
> ...



Bei uns kann man sogar die noch viel seltenere 6800 XT bewundern!
Aber bei der Zeit- und Kostenplanung ist eine (Zweit-)Wohnung oder ein Zimmer in Fürth definitiv die bessere Lösung.  Wie in der Ausschreibung schon steht: Es kommt gelegentlich auch zu Einsätzen außerhalb der Kernarbeitszeit, weil die Hersteller ihre Launches eben nicht nach unseren Bürozeiten timen. (Böse Nvidia, böse! Mach sitz!)


----------



## TollerHecht (15. Dezember 2020)

Muss ich dann mit Klutten zusammen arbeiten? 

Falls ja dann hoffe ich dass ihr gut zahlt


----------



## Fawkes (18. Dezember 2020)

Blöde Frage @PCGH, aber warum schreibt ihr eigentlich immer nur irgendwas von Aufgaben und Anforderungen, aber nie etwas von der Entschädigung oder was ihr sonst so zu bieten habt?
Habt ihr demnach so viel Andrang, als dass diese aus eurer Sicht augenscheinlichen "Nichtigkeiten" nicht erwähnenswert sind?

Hilfreich wäre für mich (sofern ich denn Interesse an diesem Job hätte) Angaben zu:
- Vergütung
- sonstige betriebliche Vergünstigungen
- Urlaub
- Aufstiegschancen
- gibt's evtl. spezielle Veranstaltungen (klar Covid-19 ist nen anderes Thema) oder Abteilungen, bei denen man in andere Bereiche mit reinschnuppern kann
- wie schaut's mit dem Betriebsklima aus? Eher klassisch steif oder mehr die moderne Variante mit viel Freiraum und Spaß bei der Arbeit?

usw. usf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2020)

Fawkes schrieb:


> warum schreibt ihr eigentlich immer nur irgendwas von Aufgaben und Anforderungen, aber nie etwas von der Entschädigung oder was ihr sonst so zu bieten habt?


Hast du dir mal (die allermeisten) sonstigen seriösen Stellenausschreibungen angesehen die es in der Welt so gibt?
Da steht niemals "du bekommst xy€ brutto" oder "du hast z Tage Urlaub und nach n Jahren wirst du befördert".
Solche Dinge werden höchstens in nichtssagenden Floskeln erwähnt. Da steht dann...

Attraktive, leistungsgerechte Vergütung
Flexible Arbeitszeiten
Hoher Gestaltungsspielraum
Vielfältige Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten oder Individuelle Karriere-Programme für Ihre Entwicklung
Dynamisches Team mit flachen Hierarchien

und so weiter (du bemerkst ich kenne solche Texte ). Nach dem ganzen Text biste genauso schlau wie vorher, dann kann man sie auch gleich weglassen. Dass in eine solche Anzeige keine harten Fakten kommen wie etwa das genaue Gehalt ist eigentlich ziemlich üblich. Solche Dinge werden aber wenn man sich vorstellt und es ein ernsthaftes beiderseitiges Interesse gibt sehr schnell geklärt - ohne Eurozahlen ins große weite Internet rauszublasen. 

Konkret kann man sich aber einiges schon denken. Die vergütung eines Redakteuers ist garantiert nichts wovon man reich wird aber auch nicht nur Mindestlohn. Urlaub ist im Gesetz geregelt wie viel Anspruch einem Vollzeit-Angestellten pro Jahr (mindestens) zusteht. Aufstiegschancen scheint es ganz offensichtlich zu geben wenn Volontäre zu Redakteuren werden und der eine oder andere sogar ein "leitend" davor stehen hat irgendwann. Veranstaltungen/Messen gibts natürlich, Redakteure dürfen (zu nicht-COVID-Zeiten) auch mal dienstlich raus. Und das Betriebsklima scheint vom hörensagen her doch ein recht gutes zu sein (mit Spaß bei der Arbeit) - jedenfalls so lange kein Kaffee-Engpass besteht. Zumindest die PCGHler die ich persönlich kennenlernen durfte sind jedenfalls allesamt sehr nett (ja, auch ihr Chef).


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2020)

Wenn der Kaffee so wichtig ist, hoffe ich das die Kaffeemaschine nie kaputt geht. 

Aber hast schon Recht, in jeder Stellenbeschreibung steht das selbe drin. Finde es gut das man hier sich auf die wichtigsten Dinge konzentriert und nicht den Brei der anderen kopiert.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Dezember 2020)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kaffee so wichtig ist, hoffe ich das die Kaffeemaschine nie kaputt geht.
> 
> Aber hast schon Recht, in jeder Stellenbeschreibung steht das selbe drin. Finde es gut das man hier sich auf die wichtigsten Dinge konzentriert und nicht den Brei der anderen kopiert.


So lange die in den Spezifikationen läuft und nicht Übertaktet, dürfte sie schon ein Weilchen halten


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal (die allermeisten) sonstigen seriösen Stellenausschreibungen angesehen die es in der Welt so gibt?
> Da steht niemals "du bekommst xy€ brutto" oder "du hast z Tage Urlaub und nach n Jahren wirst du befördert".
> Solche Dinge werden höchstens in nichtssagenden Floskeln erwähnt. Da steht dann...
> 
> ...




Solche Ausschreibungen kenne ich auch und die sind noch weniger Wert als gar nichts. Zur Übersetzung:
"Flexible Arbeitszeiten" _Bis zu 50 h pro 40-h-Woche ..._
"Attraktive, leistungsgerechte Vergütung" _... sind bereits mit dem Grundgehalt abgegolten ..._ 
"Hoher Gestaltungsspielraum" _... und können gerne auch nach Mitternacht geleistet werden, Hauptsache sie werden geleistet ..._
"Vielfältige Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten" _... denn dabei kann man viel lernen, ..._
"oder Individuelle Karriere-Programme für Ihre Entwicklung" _... z.B. wie schnell man sich individuell um einen neuen Job bemühen muss, wenn man sie nicht leistet ..._
"Dynamisches Team mit flachen Hierarchien" _... denn der Chef ist überall direkt involviert._

Von daher kann man sich so etwas in Ausschreibungen auch gleich komplett sparen. Genauso könnte man Minimalfähigkeiten im Bereich Recherche einfach voraussetzen, aber dennoch steht in der Ausschreibung bereits, dass Volontariate als Solche eine einzige Qualifikationsmaßnahme zur Erlangung von Redakteursfähigkeiten sind (wow!) und das man (selbst-)organisatorisch tätig wird sowie selbstständig arbeiten muss. (Überraschung! Artikel mit i.d.R. einem Autor in einem Magazin mit i.d.R. einem Fachredakteur pro Gebiet werden idealerweise von einer Person in Eigenverantwortung erstellt! Wer hätte das gedacht?)

Da fehlt eigentlich wirklich nur noch die Vergütung. Aber auch da kann man mit kurzem Nachdenken was schlussfolgern: Für gewöhnlich werden Jobs besonders gut bezahlt, für die man langwierige, teure Ausbildungen nachweisen muss ("Pilot" war bis vor kurzem ein Beispiel), die hohe individuelle Gefahren mit sich bringen (als Bodenaufklärer bei der Bundeswehr bewerben?) und/oder die von der eigentlichen Tätigkeit sehr unangenehm sind (Berufstaucher in Klärwerken sollen ganz gute Stundenlöhne haben). Die Betonung liegt dabei ganz klar auf "und", in der Regel kann man Aspekte sogar miteinander multiplizieren. (D.h. Jobs ganz ohne Voraussetzungen sind auch dann mies bezahlt, wenn sie eklig und körperlich schädigend sind. Die Gehälter von manch Top-Manager kann ich mir dagegen nur damit erklären, dass die selbst ihre Wochenenden mit Golfspielen in Gegenwart von Leuten verbringen, die die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung einfach nur anwidern. ) Ein weiterer Faktor ist natürlich der Bedarf an entsprechendem Personal und die allgemeine Entwicklung der zugehörigen Branche. Ich werde Thilo an dieser Stelle nicht vorweggreifen, aber sein wir ehrlich: Ein Job, den es deutschlandweit vielleicht 20-30 mal gibt, der wortwörtlich "Games" im Namen trägt und der eng mit einem IT-Print-Magazin verbandelt ist, kann nicht ganz oben auf der Gehaltsleiter stehen. Den macht man auch, weil damit das Hobby zum Beruf wird. Wer als erste Frage überhaupt "Kohle?" raushaut, ist vermutlich nicht der optimale Bewerber.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "Flexible Arbeitszeiten" _Bis zu 50 h pro 40-h-Woche ..._
> "Attraktive, leistungsgerechte Vergütung" _... sind bereits mit dem Grundgehalt abgegolten ..._
> "Hoher Gestaltungsspielraum" _... und können gerne auch nach Mitternacht geleistet werden, Hauptsache sie werden geleistet ..._
> "Vielfältige Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten" _... denn dabei kann man viel lernen, ..._
> ...


Weltklasse. 

Genau so siehst mancherorts halt tatsächlich aus.


----------



## Manner1a (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde gerne, darf aber nicht beziehungsweise lasse es mir Stand jetzt verbieten, in diesem Fall jedoch (möglicherweise) nicht von der Familie.

Intern für mich wäre es eine Machbarkeitsstudie. Die Ergebnisse würde ich schön brav für mich behalten, falls hier weiter der Ausnahmezustand herrscht. Man muss ja Datenschutz weiter denken für den endgültigen Erfolg.

Die Widerstände sind groß, die Attraktivität gering. Deshalb ja auch dieser Kommentarbereich zur Stellenausschreibung. Man rackert sich ab und wird dafür noch (zurecht) beschimpft, wenn die Früchte der eigenen Arbeit nicht anerkannt werden (oder man Fehler macht), aber...

Niemand muss allwissend sein (auch Gott nicht) und ich lasse mich nicht gerne auf ein Podest stellen, aber ausgelacht werden ist es wohl wert, wenn man seinen Teil beitragen kann. Die Frage bleibt, ob ich es kann und wenn ja, es dann noch will. Somit würde in einer PN geklärt, ob ich mich überhaupt bewerben werde. Soviel zum Datenschutz.


----------



## Nebulus07 (24. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein Job, den es deutschlandweit vielleicht 20-30 mal gibt, der wortwörtlich "Games" im Namen trägt und der eng mit einem IT-Print-Magazin verbandelt ist, kann nicht ganz oben auf der Gehaltsleiter stehen. Den macht man auch, weil damit das Hobby zum Beruf wird. Wer als erste Frage überhaupt "Kohle?" raushaut, ist vermutlich nicht der optimale Bewerber.



Wenn man sich hier die News durchliest, muß man sich fragen, welches Hobby man vorher gehabt haben muß, um das hin zu bekommen !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manner1a (25. Dezember 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier die News durchliest, muß man sich fragen, welches Hobby man vorher gehabt haben muß, um das hin zu bekommen !?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vom Gefühl her sollte wohl schon das halbe insgesamt verfügbare Wissen vorhanden sein, damit man dabei nicht unter die Räder kommt. Aber ohne Selbstverwirklichung gibt es keinen Deal. Es ist unangenehm, sich kleiner zu machen als man ist. Bitte verzeiht Tiervergleiche, jedoch wirkt es wie Käfighaltung, womit wünschenswert wäre, wenn man einfach Lust auf Verstärkung hat und sie sich dann ins Haus holt, denn soziale Kompetenz haben sie ja alle.

Nach Talentverschwendung klingt es erst einmal gar nicht, jedoch muss ja jetzt schon bei allem, was schiefgelaufen ist, an die nächste Generation gedacht werden.


----------



## Pu244 (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde, die Bewerbungen sollten im Stil einer Clickbaitnews verfasst werden. Zuerst die Hoffnung, dass sie den ultimativen Bewerber vor sich haben und dann einfach nur noch Ernüchterung, wenn man sieht, wer sich da bewirbt...


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (3. Januar 2021)

Manner1a schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her sollte wohl schon das halbe insgesamt verfügbare Wissen vorhanden sein, damit man dabei nicht unter die Räder kommt.


Wehe dem, der sich als Allrounder mit überdurchschnittlich großem Games-Allgemeinwissen in einem kleinen Nischenthema nicht im Detail auskennt. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Manner1a (3. Januar 2021)

GamesPhilosoph schrieb:


> Wehe dem, der sich als Allrounder mit überdurchschnittlich großem Games-Allgemeinwissen in einem kleinen Nischenthema nicht im Detail auskennt.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


Bei der Gestaltung der Artikel, so wie ich sie jetzt gerade wahrnehme, scheint es gar nicht schlimm zu sein, mal nicht am meisten zu wissen. Zu sagen: "Das weiß ich nicht genau." geht wohl in Ordnung, viel mehr geht es wohl um soziale Kompetenz. Ich habe meine Ansichten da weiterentwickelt. Solange man nicht zu viel verlangt als Leser, steigt damit die Attraktivität für diese Tätigkeit. Dass sich niemand bewirbt, ist einigermaßen unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Govego (7. Januar 2021)

Da es mir mehr um das Schreiben an für sich geht, ist es mir fast egal worüber ich schreibe. Deswegen schrecken mich die zwei Probeartikel irgendwie ab, da ich nicht weiß, wovon die überhaupt handeln könnten.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Februar 2021)

Ich kann noch mehr als die Website. Was zahlst du einer alten Nervensägen wie mir @PCGH_Thilo?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2021)

Govego schrieb:


> Da es mir mehr um das Schreiben an für sich geht, ist es mir fast egal worüber ich schreibe. Deswegen schrecken mich die zwei Probeartikel irgendwie ab, da ich nicht weiß, wovon die überhaupt handeln könnten.



Zwei thematisch passende News oder Artikel eben - Hardware, Gaming. Technologie


----------



## rum (7. Februar 2021)

So, wie Ihr Euren Betriebsverbandkasten (li. u.) behandelt, wird das nix mit uns ..


----------



## c1i (7. Februar 2021)

Sucht ihr endlich jemanden, der die Kekse richtig einordnet und das Login-Problem behebt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Februar 2021)

rum schrieb:


> So, wie Ihr Euren Betriebsverbandkasten (li. u.) behandelt, wird das nix mit uns ..



Betriebsverbandkasten?


----------



## rum (8. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Betriebsverbandkasten?


Ahso! Ja, also beim Bild des Themas ist links unten ein grüner Kasten zu sehen.
Scheinbar offen und einiges vom Inhalt hängt <zur Hälfte>(?) oder so relativ leblos heraus. Da dachte ich mir: der arme Betriebs-Verbandkasten!
Der Earl Grey und die Tassenaufschrift von Raffs Trinkutensil wirken allerdings auch wieder außergewöhnlich freundlich


----------



## Nebulus07 (12. Februar 2021)

Mhhh, hier arbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						Wie wird man ein digitaler Nomade? | Rufe TheONE an
					

Digitale Nomaden sind Menschen, die Reisen mit Fernarbeit kombinieren. Wie kann man als digitaler Nomade ein Einkommen erzielen?




					www.calltheone.com


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Februar 2021)

Ich nehme an, ihr zahlt IG Metall und Elektro Tarif?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, ihr zahlt IG Metall und Elektro Tarif?


Das Grundgehalt für Angestellte Tarif IG Metall sind nach meiner Tabelle (ich hab das Glück Tarifangestellter zu sein) 13,65 €/Stunde. Also etwas über 2000 Brutto/Monat je nach Stundenzahl.
Nur "bezahlt nach Tarifvertrag" heißt leider nicht automatsich "viel Geld am Zahltag".


----------



## FetterKasten (12. Februar 2021)

Ja gut, aber bei Pcgh arbeiten doch nur Akademiker auf hochanspruchsvollen Stellen. 
Da sollte doch Eg10 mit 4600 brutto drin sein


----------

